# 10 Gallon Set-Up?



## WHYISPY (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been thinking of setting up a 10 Gallon Saltwater Tank with some coral and fish. 
Heres the setup:
Aqua Clear Power Filter rated 20 gallons
Tetra Submersible Aquarium Heater rated 2-10 gallonsl constant 78F
Nature's Ocean Bio-Activ Live Aragonite Reef Sand 20 lbs
*
Again, I'm still getting it compiled, so if you have anything to add please say so.

I Already have an Instant Ocean Hydrometer, but I have yet learned about all the different conditioners and other addatives needed. 
Also, what are some great hardy coral and live rock that would work in a 10 gallon tank? It's not going to be filled to the brim with coral, just here and there and maybe 2-3 fishes.

If you can, make me a list of things I'm missing so I can get an estiamte of the cost. I'm looking to spend maybe $170 - $200
*


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

after adding the live rock and everything you want where you going to put the poor fish they'll be no room to swim


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Dry Rock, there are a few hitchhickers on Live Rock that people want to stay away from, so they opt for using Dry Rock, or Dead Rock. Macro Rock is a good place to start looking for that. Either way oyu go you will need a minimum of 1lb per gallon.Replacement filter media like filter floss and activated carbon (if you get a filter) Which is really not necessary.Multiple Powerheads (2 or 3) 10x your water volume for just a Fish Only With Live Rock, and at least 20x your water volume for a Reef Tank. So lets say your going reef, and you have a 100g tank, you would need flow in that tank at minimum of 2000gph, or 2 1000gph powerheads.Protein Skimmer, rated at 2 times your water volumeSaltwater Test Kits. Reef Test Kit. Tets for Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, PH, Phosphates, Calcium, ALK and Magnesium.Saltwater fish food. Mysis Shrimp, Squid, Cyclopease, Algae Sheets, Romaine . Flake food is not really a good food to feed your marine fish.Aquarium vacuum. This one is iffy. Most don't use one, if you have enough flow in the tank you won’t need oneRubber kitchen glovesFish netTwo, clean, never used before, 5-gallon bucketsAquarium thermometer, digital being the best.Brush with plastic bristles (old tooth brush) - needed for cleaning the live rock if you don't get Fully Cured Live Rock.Power Strip, possibly GFCI outlets by the tank.Optional but definitely recommend getting a Reverse Osmosis or RO/Deionization filter for the make-up water, and a barrel for storing the water.Possibly a Quarantine Tank for your new fish. They sit in here for a few weeks to kill off parasites and bacteria, to keep it from getting in your main tankHeater rated for your size tank.Saltwater Mix. Marine Salt. Instant Ocean is the cheap Salt that beginners and Advanced use alike.Saltwater Hydrometer or even better a Refractometer, which is more accurate. There is also a Digital Meter that is way advanced if you have the cash.Aquarium filter (not absolutely necessary if running with adequate amounts of live rock, but nice to have if you need to use a mechanical filter or activated carbon, or GFO and such)Aquarium substrate such as live sand or crushed cora. Some go bare Bottom, others choose the 2-3" bottom, others, more advanced will try the Deep Sand Bed, which is over 6" deep.


----------

